# فتره ما بين العهدين



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

فترة ما بين العهدين

    كانت فترة عمل عميق من الروح القدس، وبخاصة في الأحداث التى عاصرت البشارة والتجسد. وسنخلصها في النقاط الآتية::download:

    1 أهم عمل للروح القدس، كان عمله في التجسد الإلهى:

    فقد قيل عن القديسة مريم العذراء إنها "وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس" (متى1: 18). وكان جبرائيل الملاك قد بشرها قائلاً " الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلى تظللك. فذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعي أبن الله" (لو1: 35). وعندما راودت الأفكار يوسف النجار من جهة حبل مريم، وقال له ملاك الرب " الذى حبل به فيها، هو من الروح القدس" (متى1: 20). الروح القدس ساعد على تكوين جسد المسيح في بطن العذراء زرع بشر، لذلك نقول في القداس الإلهى عن السيد المسيح الرب " الذى من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء، تجسد وتأنس ". ونقول في قانون الإيمان " نزل من السماء، وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وتأنس ". والروح القدس أيضاً قدس مستودع السيدة العذراء أثناء الحبل الإلهى، حتى أن المولود منها لا يرث شيئاً من الخطية الجدية الأصلية.

    2 قال ملاك الرب لزكريا في البشارة بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان:

    ومن بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس" (لو1: 15).

    ولعل هذه أول إشارة في الإنجيل عن الامتلاء من الروح القدس. ولعله بسبب امتلاء يوحنا بالروح القدس وهو في بطن أمه، أن أمه قالت للقديسة العذراء لما زارتها "هوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذنى، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني" (لو1: 44) . ارتكض بابتهاج، لأنه أحس بالروح وهو جنين، أنه أمام جنين آخر في بطن العذراء هو المسيح، فإبتهج بلقائه، وارتكض متحركاً لهذا اللقاء...!



    3 امتلاء أليصابات من الروح القدس:

    لما دخلت القديسة العذراء بيت زكريا، سلمت على زوجة أليصابات. وهنا يقول الكتاب " فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم، ارتكض الجنين في بطنها، وامتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس" (لو1: 41))... ترى أية قوة روحية كانت في هذا السلام؟!



    4 امتلاء زكريا الكاهن من الروح القدس:

    بعد ولادة يوحنا المعمدان، انفتح فم زكريا أبيه وتكلم وبارك الرب "وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبأ قائلاً.." (لو1: 64 67). وهنا نرى أسرة بأكملها تمتلئ كلها من الروح القدس: الأب، والأم والإبن وهو جنين. ومع الأب موهبة النبوة، ومع الأم موهبة الكشف الروحى الذى عرفت به أن مريم هي أم الرب، وأنها آمنت "أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو1: 43 45).



    5 عمل الروح القدس في سمعان الشيخ:

    يقول افنجيل المقدس إن " الروح القدس كان عليه " وكان " قد أوحي إليه بالروح القدس "إنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وإنه أتى "بالروح" إلى الهيكل (لو3: 25 27). ولذلك أمكنه بالروح أن يتعرف على المسيح وهو طفل، ويتنبأ نبوءات بشأنه...


    ولا شك أن حنة النبية كانت بنفس الوضع في تسبيحها وكلامها عن الرب (لو2 ك 38).



6 الروح القدس قبيل العماد وأثناءه:

    حل الروح القدس على السيد المسيح بهيئة حمامة (لو3: 22) (متى3: 16). والروح القدس هو أيضاً الذى أرشد يوحنا المعمدان إلى معرفة المسيح. وهو نفسه قال " وأنا لم أكن أعرفه. لكن الذى أرسلنى لأعمد بالماء، ذاك قال لي: الذى ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه، فهذا هو الذى يعتمد بالروح القدس" (يو1: 23).


من كتاب قداسه البابا شنوده

 الروح القدس وعمله فينا

​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*



6 الروح القدس قبيل العماد وأثناءه:

حل الروح القدس على السيد المسيح بهيئة حمامة (لو3: 22) (متى3: 16). والروح القدس هو أيضاً الذى أرشد يوحنا المعمدان إلى معرفة المسيح. وهو نفسه قال " وأنا لم أكن أعرفه. لكن الذى أرسلنى لأعمد بالماء، ذاك قال لي: الذى ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه، فهذا هو الذى يعتمد بالروح القدس" (يو1: 23).


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

من اجمل المواضيع الروحية

مشكور النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وتوضيح طيب
مرسي يااباشا​


----------



## بنت كلوج (18 أكتوبر 2009)

+تاملات ررررررررررررررررررائعة  وممتازة...كلها كتابية..لكنك لفت الانظاراليها بعمق شديد...ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> +تاملات ررررررررررررررررررائعة  وممتازة...كلها كتابية..لكنك لفت الانظاراليها بعمق شديد...ربنا يباركك


*شكرا

للمرور الغالى جدا جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> رااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ...


*مررور رااااائع جدا

شكرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> من اجمل المواضيع الروحية
> 
> مشكور النهيسى
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*مرور غاااالى جدا


شكــــرا*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل وتوضيح طيب
> مرسي يااباشا​


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا جدا*


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير نهيسى 
المسيح معك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرور رااائع جدااا

شكـــرا

العدرا معاكم​*


----------

